# Loosening a bolt from an outside light



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

The bulb has gone on one of our outside lights but unfortunately I can't seem to shift one of the bolts to lift the top of the light off. It's circular with a slot head just to make life difficult. I think the lights are made of aluminium - corrosion is white.

Any advice appreciated please. I've tried wd40 and wrapping cloth round the head to try and turn with pliers but no joy. I'm loathe to try heat as the transparent panels are made of plastic

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Saw this on offer yesterday at a local garden centre about £15 looked pretty handy to have.
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=EBfhZjB7g2Q#fauxfullscreen


----------



## Demented (Nov 3, 2014)

Taxboy said:


> The bulb has gone on one of our outside lights but unfortunately I can't seem to shift one of the bolts to lift the top of the light off. It's circular with a slot head just to make life difficult. I think the lights are made of aluminium - corrosion is white.
> 
> Any advice appreciated please. I've tried wd40 and wrapping cloth round the head to try and turn with pliers but no joy. I'm loathe to try heat as the transparent panels are made of plastic
> 
> Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


Rip it off the wall or whatever it's affixed to, and buy new light with LED bulb.
You'd be surprised what's available now and LED bulbs cost very little to run, especially when compare to traditional bulbs and are far superior than the current energy saving bulbs.


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

Neji-Saurus pliers or grips are good if there is a screw head to get hold of but probably cost more than a new light.
It could be carefully drilled out and will probably become loose enough during the process to be removed and a new screw/bolt with a hex head fitted.
Localised heat is probably the best way, a very small blow torch or a very powerful soldering iron should keep the heat down.
Does the screw have any thread showing on the other side that could be gripped and turned? Once the screw moves easily it can be cut off and unscrewed.
I have never found WD40 to be particularly good as a penetrating oil. Plus Gas or Deblock oil are better in my experience. Make sure they have had plenty of time to soak in but sometimes things are so corroded and expanded nothing can soak through.
All things considered you might well end up going down the Demented route.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Multi-function-Gripping-Extractors-Engineer-neji-saurus/dp/B002L6HJAA

I like the look of the Neji-Saurus pliers and a youtube video review shows they work very well.

Steel screws into aluminium is always a problem. When you get the screws out or a new light put some anti seize aluminium grease on the screw before inserting.


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

It’s a write off I reckon. Steel bolt into aly results in them chemically corroding together. Chances are that the thread will tear out with the screw if you do manage to get it turning. Had this problem many a time with engine sump plugs. And getting it turning may take ages using something like mole grips gradually working back and forth as you go and will also result in an ugly messed up screw head.
If you had the skills, you could try drilling it out and re tapping the thread but this doesn’t normally work free hand as the aly is softer so the drill will always want to go there.
Is it really worth your time? Buy a replacement light and butcher the existing off the wall, I bet it would prise away easy enough.


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

Demented said:


> Rip it off the wall or whatever it's affixed to, and buy new light with LED bulb.
> You'd be surprised what's available now and LED bulbs cost very little to run, especially when compare to traditional bulbs and are far superior than the current energy saving bulbs.


That is plan B but I would have to replace the other light as it's one of a pair on our gate pillars

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

camerashy said:


> Saw this on offer yesterday at a local garden centre about £15 looked pretty handy to have.
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=EBfhZjB7g2Q#fauxfullscreen


I have one of those I bought for one specific job and haven't used it since. I very much doubt it get a grip on a small screw as Taxboy describes. I might be proved wrong though.....:lol:

Depends how the thing is fixed to the wall and what the wall is made off, it might do damage if simply ripped off. I'd exercise care, but I agree with replacing it with an LED job.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Whether you replace the whole fitting or not, LED bulbs are the way to go. We have external lights that are fitted with LED globe bulbs (cool white as opposed to warm) all driven by an IR sensor, the entire area around the house is well lit at night when walking in from the car.


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

You could try a ratchet driver to give you a little more leverage?


----------



## Demented (Nov 3, 2014)

slim_boy_fat said:


> I have one of those I bought for one specific job and haven't used it since. I very much doubt it get a grip on a small screw as Taxboy describes. I might be proved wrong though.....:lol:
> 
> Depends how the thing is fixed to the wall and what the wall is made off, it might do damage if simply ripped off. I'd exercise care, but I agree with replacing it with an LED job.


Rip it off was a figure of speech.
Before I realised it was one of a matching pair, I meant remove it without fear of damage and just replace it, as I imagined it had corroded.


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

I had the same issue, the old type halogen 150w floodlight, the bulb inside blew, the screw just turned and turned . I stuck a flat headed screw driver in between the gap (if you look you will know what I mean), to pt open whilst turning the screw. In the end, I was up on a double extension ladder, trying to unscrew a little screw to no avail. Ended up undoing the bracket screw to the wall and replacing.

Trying not to admit defeat, I tried to open the old unit on the bench, did manage to open it with mole grips and wedging a thick flat headed in between the gap whilst turning the screw. HOWEVER once opened I found the internal contacts had corroded so badly that I needed a new unit.


----------

